# Vape supplies in Knysna



## Hark3n (11/8/15)

Hi Guys, 

Newbie here. Well, actually old vaper, but new to the forum. 

I have been lurking around the site for some time, and must say that the community seems ever helpful. 

Anyway, my reason for finally posting is that I'm on vacation in Knysna and have completely misjudged my liquid consumption. I'm down to my last bit of fluid and is desperately looking for a place that sells something decent. I know there is a shop in town which sells Twisp stuff, but I'm not a big fan. 

Any other suppliers in the area, or am I shit out of luck. 

Regards, 
E

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (11/8/15)

Speak to @kimbo he might be able to sort you out


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Speak to @kimbo he might be able to sort you out


@kimbo is a pretty long way off from Knysna

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (11/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @kimbo is a pretty long way off from Knysna



I thought he was in Knysna


----------



## Andre (11/8/15)

@Genosmate is in that area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/8/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I thought he was in Knysna


He's in Tweebuffelsmeteenskietdoodgeskeitfontein ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (11/8/15)

capetocuba said:


> He's in Tweebuffelsmeteenskietdoodgeskeitfontein ...


Thats pretty close to klippiesencokefontein, you know, by the tree

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (11/8/15)

Hark3n said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Newbie here. Well, actually old vaper, but new to the forum.
> 
> ...


Hi
Nothing in the Republic of Knysna.
What sort of thing do you want,I've got some but Iam a juice heathen so its mostly menthol and I just gave a load of other stuff away,send me a PM I might have something that will at least help you out.Won't be online until the morning though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hark3n (11/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> Hi
> Nothing in the Republic of Knysna.
> What sort of thing do you want,I've got some but Iam a juice heathen so its mostly menthol and I just gave a load of other stuff away,send me a PM I might have something that will at least help you out.Won't be online until the morning though!


Wow, here I thought I was the only menthol freak. 

PM on its way. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hark3n (12/8/15)

@Genosmate, thanks for the juice. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

Hark3n said:


> @Genosmate, thanks for the juice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Saved by the bell! Great stuff @Genosmate .

And a happy birthday to you @Hark3n . Enjoy the vacation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (12/8/15)

Hark3n said:


> @Genosmate, thanks for the juice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk



You are welcome.
You didn't mention a Birthday,hope you have a good one and don't blow clouds at the Elephants


----------



## Genosmate (10/10/17)

Old thread I know,might be useful for anyone coming for the holidays !
I got a shock yesterday as walking around town I spy a Vape Shop 
Anyway,wandered in and had a look,they've got stuff !!
Don't think I should advertise the name but if you find SuperSpar you can find the shop.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

